# Ben Holding His Own



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Here is Ben-Ben holding his own against a big dog named Mozart. I took this shot last 
night and created a sort of greeting card look. I think it would be a good inspiration type card 
"Against all Odds" or "Best of Luck"

It almost looks like a charcoal or pastel work.


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

That's wild. Do you use any special effects to get that type of fading/coloring? That's one tough cat! LOL


----------



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

Heh heh... he's a fuzzy guy! All that fuzz helps him look bigger and feel tougher for those time he has to stare down dogs


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

catwoman said:


> That's wild. Do you use any special effects to get that type of fading/coloring? That's one tough cat! LOL


It was a fluke, I had reduced the contrast too much and turned out liking it. I can spend hours trying to get a special feel within a photo and yield nothing, other times I just hit on great effects by chance.

Between cats & cars, I have learned a lot about photography. 
(I am a professional drag racer) ...I don't know what's harder to photograph, a racecar or a moving cat. They are both tough to settle down for pictures!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Homer said:


> Heh heh... he's a fuzzy guy! All that fuzz helps him look bigger and feel tougher for those time he has to stare down dogs


My daughter said he looks like he has a lion's mane. LOL! One thing about Ben, he has never backed down from anything. Say for example I see him ripping at one of my vine plants, I will holler at him "BEN" and what does he do?....he doesn't scatter off knowing he was doing something bad, no...he comes charging straight at me. What are you going to do? It's hard to be mad at such a brave cat. Keep in mind he only has about 60-70% of his eyesight.


----------



## Flow007 (Jan 20, 2003)

Where do you upload your pictures from? Like the web site.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Flow007 said:


> Where do you upload your pictures from? Like the web site.


here's a link to some instructions max&ben posted:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=65



p.s: that's a cool picture of ben-ben


----------

